# Mister Moo



## gingers_giants (Oct 22, 2009)

Mister Moo went off feed earlier this week. I did everything I could to save him, but sadly Ivan came home this afternoon and found that he had passed away.

I am really going to miss Mister Moo, he was so friendly and always eager for love and attention.

I did everything I could to take care of him and try to make him better....


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 22, 2009)

sorry for your loss,
binky free Mister Moo
:angelandbunny:


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 22, 2009)

We're so sorry for you loss of your loved bun. No matter how hard we try, we can't keep them with us nearly as long as we'd like to. What's important is the he was loved and had a great forever home. I was out by Bonnies grave earlier and all I could think of was how much I missed her constant tries for attention and how short of a time we had her. Rest in peace Mr. Moo and binky free.


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you Nancy.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. Do you think it was at all related to his food? I have heard from a member in PA that there are rumors of bad feed on the East coast. She lost a little bunny.

Binky free, Mister Moo.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Binky free, Mister Moo. :rainbow:


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 22, 2009)

I do not feel that it was food related. 



Thank you all for you support, it really means a lot to me :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Mister Moo knew he was loved and had a great slave to tend to his needs.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you both for your kind words.


----------



## anneq (Oct 25, 2009)

So very to hear this about MisterMoo.

Binky-free at the Bridge:magicwand:


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 26, 2009)

thank you:rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Oct 30, 2009)

I missed this.

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Mr Moo.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you both


----------

